# synchronisation étrange



## braz (23 Septembre 2008)

Depuis mon passage sous Itunes 8 certains de mes albums et/ou morceaux se synchronisent de manière incomplète. C'est à dire qu'ils sont bien présents dans l'Apple tv, car si je fais une recherche  par morceaux je les trouvent tous, mais absents de la recherche par artistes ou albums par exemple.  Etrange, non ?

Merci pour vos réponses car je perds un peu la boule là.


----------



## braz (26 Septembre 2008)

Le problème venait d'un mauvais import de certains de mes CD. En effet par défaut ils étaient marqués comme faisant partis (par erreur) d'une compilation. C'est pourquoi ils n'apparaissaient pas dans le tri par artiste.  
En décochant cette option mes morceaux et cd sont presque tous rentré au bercail. Par contre tous les morceaux que j'ai achetés sur l'ITMS restent absents de la vue par artistes après cette manipulation. Une sombre histoire de DRM je présume.


----------

